# [Risolto] skype microfono interno non viene rilevato

## tano70

Ciao a tutti, usando skype ho il regolare audio dagli altoparlanti (nel mio sistema uso pulseaudio ma ho attivo anche alsa) ogni cosa funziona regolarmente, video sul browser, vlc, file audio con il lettore predefinito, ma su skype non ci sta verso di fare riconoscere o comunque fare utilizzare dal sistema il microfono integrato. Premetto che sotto le preferenze di skype ho come uscita audio soltanto pulseaudio. vi posto qualcosa per capire meglio il mio sistema:

```
darkstar tano # cat /proc/asound/card*/codec\#*|grep -i codec

Codec: Conexant CX20590

Codec: Intel CougarPoint HDMI

darkstar tano # ls -l /proc/asound/card0

totale 0

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 0  5 set 12.19 codec#0

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 0  5 set 12.19 codec#3

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0  5 set 12.19 eld#3.0

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0  5 set 12.19 eld#3.1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0  5 set 12.19 eld#3.2

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 0  5 set 12.19 id

dr-xr-xr-x 3 root root 0  5 set 12.19 pcm0c

dr-xr-xr-x 3 root root 0  5 set 12.19 pcm0p

dr-xr-xr-x 3 root root 0  5 set 12.19 pcm3p

dr-xr-xr-x 3 root root 0  5 set 12.19 pcm7p

dr-xr-xr-x 3 root root 0  5 set 12.19 pcm8p

darkstar tano # lsmod | grep snd

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     29761  1 

snd_hda_codec_conexant    35358  1 

snd_hda_intel          35332  3 

snd_hda_codec         144445  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               6349  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                77295  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

snd_page_alloc          7194  2 snd_pcm,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              19184  1 snd_pcm

snd                    59900  14 snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_pcm,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,thinkpad_acpi

soundcore               5282  1 snd

darkstar tano # aplay -L

sysdefault:CARD=PCH

    HDA Intel PCH, CX20590 Analog

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, CX20590 Analog

    Front speakers

surround40:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, CX20590 Analog

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, CX20590 Analog

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, CX20590 Analog

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, CX20590 Analog

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, CX20590 Analog

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

hdmi:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, HDMI 0

    HDMI Audio Output

hdmi:CARD=PCH,DEV=1

    HDA Intel PCH, HDMI 1

    HDMI Audio Output

hdmi:CARD=PCH,DEV=2

    HDA Intel PCH, HDMI 2

    HDMI Audio Output

darkstar tano #
```

Ci sta qualcosa che devo settare, qualche file di configurazione su asound o nel demone di pulseaudio oppure direttamente su alsa, per fare andare il microfono interno? o qualche modprobe nel kernel?Last edited by tano70 on Thu Sep 05, 2013 7:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Massimog

da preferenze audio hai selezionato la scheda giusta ?

----------

## tano70

 *Massimog wrote:*   

> da preferenze audio hai selezionato la scheda giusta ?

 

Beh la scheda giusta...solo pulseaudio e' selezionabile. Adesso non so se alsa e' regolarmente attivo o meno, ma nelle impostazioni audio come unica oipzione selezionata e selezionabile ho solo pulseaudio

----------

## sabayonino

installa 

```
media-sound/pavucontrol

     Available versions:  0.9.10 1.0 ~2.0 {nls}

     Homepage:            http://freedesktop.org/software/pulseaudio/pavucontrol/

     Description:         Pulseaudio Volume Control, GTK based mixer for Pulseaudio

```

e smanettaci un po su.

----------

## Massimog

 *tano70 wrote:*   

>  *Massimog wrote:*   da preferenze audio hai selezionato la scheda giusta ? 
> 
> Beh la scheda giusta...solo pulseaudio e' selezionabile. Adesso non so se alsa e' regolarmente attivo o meno, ma nelle impostazioni audio come unica oipzione selezionata e selezionabile ho solo pulseaudio

 

dicevo dalle preferenze audio del sistema non di skype

----------

## tano70

 *Massimog wrote:*   

>  *tano70 wrote:*    *Massimog wrote:*   da preferenze audio hai selezionato la scheda giusta ? 
> 
> Beh la scheda giusta...solo pulseaudio e' selezionabile. Adesso non so se alsa e' regolarmente attivo o meno, ma nelle impostazioni audio come unica oipzione selezionata e selezionabile ho solo pulseaudio 
> 
> dicevo dalle preferenze audio del sistema non di skype

 

sul sistema mi trovo come preferenze audio il programma audio mixer, e malgrado sia tutto alzato il mcrofono continua a non andare. Noto pero' una cosa strana, se digito in finestra terminale alsamixer noto (non so se e' normale che sia cosi) che mi ritrovo scritto pulseaudio sia come chip che come scheda.. ho comunque provato a installare o reinstallare alsa-utils e alsa-plugins ma continuo a non avere il microfono Che devo fare?

----------

## Massimog

se hai gnome fai tasto destro sul volume ->preferenze audio->hardware e controlla che profilo hai selezionato

per alsamixer ci sono i tasti funzione, f6 per selezionare la scheda

----------

## tano70

 *Massimog wrote:*   

> se hai gnome fai tasto destro sul volume ->preferenze audio->hardware e controlla che profilo hai selezionato
> 
> per alsamixer ci sono i tasti funzione, f6 per selezionare la scheda

 

si avevo gia provato tutto con alsamixer, anche a selezionare la scheda intel hda e selezionare tutti i parametri al massimo,,ma il microfono sempre muto. Adesso ho installato come suggerito pavucontrol ed ho risolto!!!grazieeee   :Very Happy: 

----------

